# 1915 Cyclone Boardtrack Racer $775,000 at the Mecum auction



## frankster41 (Apr 2, 2015)

This bike sold for $775,00 at the Mecum auction in Las Vegas
Plus 10% buyers premium for a total of $852,500


----------



## bricycle (Apr 2, 2015)

Hope they at least got the drive chain, and some putty for the tank dent.....


----------



## thehugheseum (Apr 3, 2015)

thats a strand designed cyclone racer.........it can be missing whatever it wants........big guns right there!


----------

